# Diagramme mit Java 2D ?



## lost.paradise (17. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab vor, Diagramme zu zeichnen mit Hilfe von Java 2D.

Ich hab mir das so gedacht, dass ich n Array habe mit Werten, die werden eingelesen und zeichnen dann quasi ein Diagramm. Geht sowas?? ???:L 

Gibts irgendwo n gutes Tutorial zu Java 2D für Anfänger? Bzw. n gutes Buch?

Danke für eure Hilfe
Florian


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Mai 2005)

Natürlich geht dsas, wie du das machst kann ich halt nicht so pauschal sagen, kommt ja auch darauf an wies aussehen soll. Aber du musst eben eine Komponente haben, in der du paint bzw paintComponent überschreibst, und mit den Graphics da das Diagramm machst.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=27327#27327

Edit: Gibt übrigens auch APIs, die das schon können, such mal im Forum nach Diagramm oder so.


----------



## lost.paradise (17. Mai 2005)

Ahh, super danke!!

Ach, aussehen soll es ungefähr so.
Man hat 2 Achsen, x und y. Ich habe ein 2 dimensionales Array mit lauter int's. In dem Array werden für eine Simulation für jeden Tag Lagerbestände gespeichert. Nun will ich die mittels Graphen darstellen. Sprich, auf der x-Achse sollen die Tage sein, auf der y-Achse ein Bestand (oder mehrere). So sollte ein Graph rauskommen. Das ganze soll in etwa wie eine Sinus Kurve aussehen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## flo_richi (18. Mai 2005)

Es existiert auch eine vorgefertigte Bibliothek namens JFreeChart!
Gibt zig verschiedene Arten von Diagrammen und relativ einfach zu programmieren!

Link zur Bibliothek:
www.jfree.org/jfreechart/


----------

